# panic attack at work



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Today I left work early due to I was having an anxiety/panic attack at work. 

I logged off of my computer and then I left the building not sure if I was going to leave or stay as I really didn't want to leave. We have low level like sub-supervisors where I work and I told her I wasn't feeling well and its like she is sort of giving me an "uhhhhh" reaction like she doesn't understand. There is no good or right way to leave this job, I don't want to stay to have a 20 minute conversation with them and fill out paperwork. I just needed to leave. My panic attacks are like a snowballing chain reaction. Once they start I then begin to feel kind of stuck and uncomfortable that I am having a panic attack in front of other people. Generally people don't know I am having a panic attack I keep it to myself. If it were to get out of control and terrible I will just start crying and call 911 which also isn't going to make any sense to anybody at all. 

I have been working there for about two years. I wish people would just trust me. Trust that if I felt well enough to stay at work I would and that when I leave its because I am having a legit issue. 

I don't expect my co-workers to have sympathy nor do I want that, I simply wish they could understand or respect the fact that its simply "a medical issue"

so it leads me to wonder how much do I need to disclose to my co-workers, there are about 8 low level supervisors there only one of which I would feel comfortable explaining it to

I feel like it is a personal issue.


----------



## Louise Halford (Sep 13, 2015)

I think you should tell those in your job that need to know like bosses or the check out? person, not everyone, it's your business and up to you who you confide in.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Do they have a human resources department that you can talk to besides these supervisors? Maybe they would be able to help you more in these instances where you have your panic attacks. Have you tried other things like taking bathroom breaks in order to collect yourself or maybe stepping outside for just a moment to breathe? It doesn't sound like you have any real method of being able to hold your composure together. If you need any advice about the matter, shoot me a message.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Made it through today at work without needing to explain to anybody why I left work early yesterday. Since today was Sunday the main supervisors were not there.

I have decided that I will for now, at the moment... just simple say that I wasn't feeling well and not elaborate or extend any sort of complicated details. I think. 

The thing is sometimes when I am at work I feel like I am a prisoner, as if I have to ask permission to leave. I don't have to. If I feel unwell I can make the choice to simply depart. I am not a prisoner, I am not a slave. I show up everyday, I have never pretended to be sick when I wasn't. 

If my employer can not offer me some flexibility some of the time when I NEED it then they can go to that hot burning place.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Had another panic attack today at work while in a meeting.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm really worried that I'll suffer a panic attack next week because I'll be doing Face to Face service in the council offices. The last time I was there I had no support and was moments away from falling apart. I don't want to go but I have no reason to tell my work that I can't.


----------

